# david henman band live web cast



## david henman

monday, january 26th
at the rose theatre in brampton
8:00 pm
you can log on at 7:30:
http://webcasts.myrosetheatre.ca/
we'll be performing live, with special guests.
for anyone interested in attending, tickets are $17.50 at the door, $10 in advance (online).
one other artist/band, tba

david henman
www.davidhenmanband.com


----------



## bagpipe

So are you coming back to chat, or just flog your show ? :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi David...........missed you.........glad to have you back...........cheers
Gerry


----------



## GuitarsCanada

david henman said:


> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=167334#post167334
> 
> i hope i'm doing this correctly.
> 
> seemed like a good opportunity to rejoin the fray :smile:
> 
> -dh


Welcome back. Link seems to be correct. :wave:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

DH, I merged the threads into the one in concerts.

PS) I was going to reply to your email, see if you would pop back in and that we had missed you.


----------



## Michelle

:wave: Most certainly will check out the show David!
And so nice to see you again. :smile:


----------



## Ripper

Hey David it's good to see you back on here. Looking forward to loggin on and checking the gig out. Hope to have you back chatting regularly.


----------



## Robert1950

Hey David, I checked out your website a few weeks ago. I listened to all the songs. I'm still deciding how much I like them, but one thought was "Damn, these are original."


----------



## zontar

Hello David, good to see you posting again--hope to see some more of you around.

I'll have to see about checking out the webcast.


----------



## Kenmac

kksjurWelcome back David.:wave: As you can clearly see you've been missed around these parts. Hope you'll stick around and contribute.


----------



## david henman

bagpipe said:


> So are you coming back to chat, or just flog your show ? :smile:


hwopv

...well, both, really. i have been thinking for a long time of returning, especially at wild bill's urging. as well, i know that there are a few people here who are at least curious about what i do, and i can't say that i'm not eager, as a songwriter, to share my songs. however, you don't have to watch if you don't want to!

:smile:

-dh


----------



## david henman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> DH, I merged the threads into the one in concerts.
> 
> PS) I was going to reply to your email, see if you would pop back in and that we had missed you.


...thank you, jeff, and thanks to all of you for the kind words.

:food-smiley-004:

-dh


----------



## david henman

Paul said:


> What ever happend with the amp WB was going to build for you. Pics and clips or it didn't happen!!!



...temporarily postponed. i got cold feet and, thanks to bill's kindness and understanding, i was able to put it off for a bit.

-dh


----------



## ajcoholic

welcome back!

AJC


----------



## Rumble_b

NIce to see you back David. I'll be sure to watch the show.


----------



## david henman

Paul said:


> Since Mr. Henman has the PM system turned off, I'll have to ask the question out in the open.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that DH has wandered back in here on the day Barack Obama became POTUS?
> 
> Either way, it'll be nice to have him back.



...what is the pm system? private messages? i'll see if i can figure out how to turn it back on.

and, yeah, that IS quite a coincidence :smile:.

-dh


----------



## bagpipe

Paul said:


> Yup, private message. Somewhere in the User CP function you'll find a way to turn it on. You left us partly because of a politically charged thread, and came back on Inaugeration Day. While the stock market $h!t the bed again yesterday, there is a sense of hope that not only will there be change, there will be an improvement.


You mean an improvement in Mr Henman? David Henman 2.0 perhaps? 9kkhhd


----------



## david henman

bagpipe said:


> You mean an improvement in Mr Henman? David Henman 2.0 perhaps? 9kkhhd


...i'm older, wiser, better lookin' and i get improved gas mileage.

kksjur

-dh


----------



## Robert1950

david henman said:


> ...i'm older, wiser, better lookin' and i get improved gas mileage.
> 
> kksjur
> 
> -dh


Yes. I see that. But I guess you are still a wee bit technically challenged as before. Maybe not as much - you can use our upgraded smiles. :smile:

Oh! I remember. You once said you don't have one of these infernal machines at home. Don't ask how I remember - I seem to be able recall all sorts of profound bit and pieces of what-ever - random memory leakage on my part I guess.


----------



## Chito

Hey good to see you back here David. Welcome back!


----------



## Gunny

I'm betting that we'll see Dave return to his position as #1 posting member on this forum : )


----------



## david henman

Gunny said:


> I'm betting that we'll see Dave return to his position as #1 posting member on this forum : )


...dunno 'bout that, andy. while i'm far more comfortable here than on any other forum, things have changed at work and i no longer have to sit at my computer pretending to be busy. 

on the other hand, if wild bill gets me going, you never know...

-dh


----------



## david henman

...this just in - the other act on the web cast will be none other than guitarist wendell ferguson.

prepare to be blown away...


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Welcome back DH. I'll be sure to check out your show on line.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman

...just curious...did anyone watch?


----------



## CocoTone

Hmmm......

CT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I got busy last night emergency preparing for a gig this weekend. Let us know when it hits the archives.


----------



## david henman

Paul said:


> I didn't last night, but first thing to day I checked to see if it was in the archives yet, and it is not.



...we're archiving the last two songs. no idea how long it takes them to do that.

-dh


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Hmmm......
> 
> CT.


...how are things with you, bro'?


----------



## Ripper

david henman said:


> ...just curious...did anyone watch?


David I was unable to, due to some unforeseen family issues that needed immediate attention (gotta love inlaws). Let us know when the archives are up though.


----------



## Guest

I tried checking it out at ~9:30 pm but was unable to get anything streaming on my Mac. I'm running OS X 10.5.x and Firefox 3.0.x. Maybe the show was over by then? Dunno...


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...how are things with you, bro'?


...well where do I start?? Separated from the Wife in Aug,,new job, just when the $hit hits the fan for the car biz,,other than that things are groovy! When are you coming back to Port Hope??

CT.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone;169497When are you coming back to Port Hope??
CT.[/QUOTE said:


> ...as soon as you can convince rick at the ganny that its a good idea!
> 
> :smile:


----------



## david henman

...we are planning to make dvds of our performance on the web cast available, at some point. i have had a few made already - it looks good. excellent video and audio. i'll keep everyone up to date on this.

two songs will be archived, i'll let you know. checked just now and they are not up yet.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...as soon as you can convince rick at the ganny that its a good idea!
> 
> :smile:


Rick is an absolute knob of massive proportions. 

CT.


----------



## gtrchris

I watched the show at home with my son-The sound was really great- Wendell as usual was a riot, and played some very impressive guitar pieces. I was really impressed with the overall sound and, David your band sounded awesome. kksjur
Congrats!:smilie_flagge17:

Chris


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Rick is an absolute knob of massive proportions.
> CT.


...can't argue with that, i'm afraid. 

-dh


----------



## david henman

gtrchris said:


> I watched the show at home with my son-The sound was really great- Wendell as usual was a riot, and played some very impressive guitar pieces. I was really impressed with the overall sound and, David your band sounded awesome. kksjur
> Congrats!:smilie_flagge17:
> Chris



...thank you, chris. 

wendell has won so many canadian country music awards that he has actually been disqualified from winning any more!

here's what my guitarist, rick gunn, had to say about him:

"David, don't EVER make me follow Wendell again! OMG!!!!"

-dh


----------



## gtrchris

david henman said:


> ...thank you, chris.
> 
> wendell has won so many canadian country music awards that he has actually been disqualified from winning any more!
> 
> here's what my guitarist, rick gunn, had to say about him:
> 
> "David, don't EVER make me follow Wendell again! OMG!!!!"
> 
> -dh



LOL ! 
David, You can tell Rick he definitely held his own-great player.


----------



## david henman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I got busy last night emergency preparing for a gig this weekend. Let us know when it hits the archives.


...they have archived two of the songs, jeff:

www.orchardtv.com

-dh


----------



## dwagar

really good quality production.

You sound great David.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

david henman said:


> ...they have archived two of the songs, jeff:
> 
> www.orchardtv.com
> 
> -dh


Cool, I'll check it out tomorrow on some better speakers then my laptop.


----------



## CocoTone

Great sound!! WHo did the sound/recording, the house, or a sound co?

CT.


----------



## david henman

dwagar said:


> really good quality production.
> 
> You sound great David.


...thanks, bro'!

-dh


----------



## david henman

Nice stuff....I liked it. In the first song the lyric "...I'm like a loaded gun..." made me chuckle a bit, only b'cause your position on guns is well known.

_...that's in the third song, "wait".

the first line of the second song, called free of sin, is:

real men...don't carry guns
real heroes...don't start wars._

Here's one of my pet peeves, and you can ignore it as you see fit. It drives me nuts when everybody in the band is all dressed in black, or shades of black. With the black backdrop, and black stage, and black monitor wedges.....the musicians seem to disappear on the stage. 

I'm not suggesting that y'all should be in gold lame like early Sha-Na-Na, or sparkly shirts like Neil Diamond, but I really prefer some colour on stage. It is a really tough task to "dress" the stage without making it too busy or cluttered, and it's equally tough to find stage clothes that pop without them looking too much like a costume.

_...there's very little focus on dress in my band. personally, at sixty, i'm a little past it. that said, i do find it a real dilemma shopping for clothes that are both comfortable and look good. what i "want" to wear are those very, very colourful african shirts...seriously...i have been searching for years... i may try kensington market soon._

I've never been to the Rose Theater....how many does it seat?

_...the web casts are not shot in the theatre, but in a small room that has been set up with a stage and a few tables. _

Again...nice songs, the band plays well as a band. That is much easier said than done.

_...yes, and i had ten days of constant rehearsals, many sleepless nights, countless hours of anxiety and a stomach full of butterflies to show for it.

thanks, paul._


----------

